# Wordpress Help



## KDM16 (Apr 22, 2011)

I hired a friend of my son's to build a website for me and he got me set up on Wordpress, and has now kind of dumped the whole thing in my lap (I understand he's incredibly busy...) but he doesn't seem to be available for questions or anything and I'm trying to fix my site the way I want/need it.  Is anybody willing to help me with a few questions?  I'm scared to do something that I'll regret later.

My 1st question is about themes. 
WordPress - PHOTOME - photography and portfolio template (WP) - ThemeForest
This is one of the themes I'm interested in, but I don't understand about the license.  I certainly don't want to pay $750 for the theme, but is it $15 a year?  Has anybody used a theme from themeforest?

Thanks, and if you don't mind several questions, please let me know.  (I know that's asking alot and people don't have time, but I'm one of those people that enjoy helping others when I am able, so I'm kind of hoping it'll pay off! :blushing

Thanks in advance,
Kim


----------



## robertojorge (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey,

You will pay only 15$ for the theme once, no monthly fees. As you´re going to use it for personal purposes, regular license is enough for you. For more options like resale or include in other projects you would need a extended license wich is not your case.
In your case purchase only the regular license and install the theme.
Regarding the community, im a member my self since Nov 2010 and have purchased and sold a few items there, Can see my portfolio here . Its a serious community with great items that save us a lot of time for some projects, like the one you´re talking about.
About the other questions shoot em, if i know how to answer np.
Hope i could help.
Regards


----------

